# Insurance help



## [email protected]

Hey guys well thinking of buying mrs a van she has had her license 4 years this year and has 3 years ncb will be 4 in jan can i use her NCB on a van policy?


----------



## Shiny

Private or business use?


----------



## adamb87

certain companies will. direct line allowed it when i had my berlingo. but it wasnt the cheapest tbh


----------



## Shiny

Bah, we'll have no talk of Direct Line in this section


----------



## [email protected]

hey sorry i forgot all about this

And Lloyd its business mate.


----------



## Shiny

There are some insurers that will transfer private car NCB on to a Commercial Vehicle policy (a van used for business will need to be insured under a commercial vehicle policy). This is of course assuming you wife will cease to use the car so the NCB is available to use.

If she is keeping the car, some CV insurers may even consider "mirroring" the NCB.

When getting quotes you will need to state that the NCB is car NCB as some insurers will not accept it.

If you want to give us a ring sometime, we can run through a quote and get an idea on prices and see what we can do with the NCB.


----------

